# USS President Lincoln - Sunk 1918



## Kolby (Jun 27, 2008)

I recently came across a newspaper article about a long deceased family member of mine. Apparently he was a well known man in the Navy and had an interesting story involving the USS President Lincoln. Now the USS President Lincoln was originally a German ship that somehow came to be in American control (how I dont know). It just so happens that my relative was the captain of the USS President Lincoln, Commander (Percy) Foote on its last five crossings. Here is section of the newspaper article about the ship and its sinking:

Sinking of the Lincoln:

At the beginning of the first World War, Admiral Foote was the ordinance and gunnery officer on the battleship Nevada.
But in July, 1917 he was sent as executive officer, second in command to fit out one of the larger transports, the U. S. S. President Lincoln, as a troop transport. On the first voyage in October 1917 he had on board General Summerall, the chief of staff in the army, and a brigade of artillery. After the first voyage he was put in command of the ship and said that he was greatly impressed when he realized he was solely responsible for some 5,000 men.

Commander Foote had made five successful voyages and transported approximately 25,000 soldiers to France when his ship was sunk by the Germans on May 31, 1918. The Lincoln had formerly been a German ship. At the time of the catastrophe the officers and crew lived up to their motto of “Loyalty, efficiency, and cheerfulness”
Saved Them All

Commander Foote and his crew abandoned ship and took to the lifeboats with maximum speed and care for their fellows. By having everyone, except the sick into the water and lowering the boats almost empty, great loss of life was averted. Besides directing all the action, Commander Foote personally saved the life of one man who was drowning; he took him on his back and swam with him for some distance.

The ship sank in about half an hour after she was hit by the German U-90. The submarine stayed near the boat trying to pick up the officers. The men delighted in telling the Germans “The old man went down with his ship.” There were about 450 men in lifeboats and 250 on the rafts. After hours of waiting in the darkness and anxiety, they were finally rescued by the U. S. S. Warrington. When the captain of the Warrington asked “How many were saved?” Commander Foote happily answered, “All of them.”

Percy Foote was the hero of the hour and became world famous after the event. From President Woodrow Wilson he received the coveted Distinguished Service Medal for courage and gallantry.

Now I was wondering if anybody could help me with either any information (including pictures) of either the ship or stories of Mr Foote himself. It would be greatly appreciated. I never knew that I had maritime ties until yesterday. It may be distant ties but it is still amazing.

Thanks,
Kolby Hurt

(Also, Happy Halloween)


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Kolby. You may have see this.

Type, ship uss president lincoln 

Barney.


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's a link to some info and pictures of the USS President Lincoln which, although German, had actually been built by Harland and Wolff:

http://www.navsource.org/archives/12/179994.htm

Both German and British ships continued to call in US ports until that country's entry into World War I in 1917. Those German ships which happened to be in US Ports when the US finally entered World War I were seized and impressed into the Navy. The President Lincoln was probably among them. The most famous example was the 54,000-ton passenger liner SS Vaterland which, as the SS Leviathan, became the flagship of United States Lines for many years after the war.


----------



## Kolby (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks.

Kolby Hurt


----------

